# How to minimize scratches with a trunk rack?



## Void (Aug 21, 2018)

I recently bought a Thule Raceway Pro trunk rack for my new mountain bike..

Those of you who own or have owned trunk racks, what precautions have you taken to minimize scratches from occurring in the car's paint? Any useful tips or recommendations would be appreciated.

P.S. Please no "you should have bought a roof/hitch rack instead" comments. It was the best option for me at this time.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Keep the points of contact clean as best you can. Might even consider some"helicopter tape" the heavy duty clear stuff to protect the car paint.

I used one of those racks on a Civic, they were quite secure, just make sure to check the straps after you first install, sometimes they stretch/move a bit once you get the weight of s bike on it the first time.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Wrap the contact areas in vinyl, like the clear bra stuff. 6in rolls are pretty cheap.


----------



## Void (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks guys, I ordered some clear bra tape. Gonna wash and wax my car today and just try to keep it clean till it arrives


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

When I used a trunk rack, I used some spray cleaner and an old towel on the lid before each use, and kept a t-shirt wrapped around the padding on the rack(bottom part of mine actually rested on my tag).
Wiping down the lid took a matter of seconds, and kept the wear that quickly occurred from NOT doing so the first few times from getting any worse.

I should have bought a hitch rack, but thought the trunk rack was the best option for me at the time! 
It was fine until I got a bike without a straight top tube.


----------

